# Women are Awesome



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

This seemed like a good vid for the Betty Buzzards! A couple of kayaking clips and all around bad-assness.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=630776440275492&set=vb.197164846969989&type=2&theater


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Where is the like button?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that really puts things into persoective. 30-40 years ago there were few women athletic mentors. 50 years ago- nearly none. So cool, imagine what the next generation will have for role models? Shut off miley cyrus and show this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Beth, I think you created the only thread headline on the buzz that will not get any argument.


----------



## minnow (Feb 19, 2012)

*bad ass ?? say whut*

Miley is about as bad ass as it gets!!!
She brought the world to its knees and they are still whimpering.
The rest is just ho hum jumping off things and other common stuff.
Bring it on Miley!!!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

minnow said:


> Miley is about as bad ass as it gets!!!
> She brought the world to its knees and they are still whimpering.
> The rest is just ho hum jumping off things and other common stuff.
> Bring it on Miley!!!


you must aim higher young minnow.

the only thing slightly redeeming that Miley has done in the last couple of years is an acoustic version of 'Jolene'. Other than that she is poser. no really she loves to pose. her life is a serious of strung together poses. punctuated by tongue. 

unless I be trolled to start the year. dammmmmmm you minnow.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Schutzie has always respected those who never bought into the whole Barbie/Cinderella/princess thing.

And besides, Schutzie thinks that in general Women smell, look and feel much better than men in many endeavors.

Just as long as they can cook.


----------

